# ED Billing question



## mmunoz21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a claim from the ED, POS 23:

99283-25
99053 services provided between 10:00 pm and 8:00 a.m in 24 hour facility
96374- IV-push

The IV-push is performed by the nurse who works for the hospital, is the ED doctor allowed to bill it?  patient received Dilaudid and Phenergan, we did not get a claim from him for that....

Is the 99053 allowed?


----------



## ringalls (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Marilyn
Per CPT under the IV section in the book page 435 of the AMA professional edition â€œthese codes are intended to be reported by the physician in a facility settingâ€� 
As for 99053 this as a status B procedure see below
http://chargemasteranalyzer.com/cm/Help/WebHelp/opsi.htm

Status B
Codes that are not recognized by OPPS when submitted on an outpatient hospital Part B bill type (12x, 13x, and 14x).	Not paid under OPPS.
	 	• May be paid by intermediaries when submitted on a different bill type, for example, 75x (CORF), but not paid under OPPS.
	 	• An alternate code that is recognized by OPPS when submitted on an outpatient hospital Part B bill type (12x, 13x, and 14x) may be available
hope this helps
Robin Ingalls-Fitzgerald CCS, CPC, FCS, CEMC, CEDC


----------



## QuadRider (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Robin,
I believe it states "these codes are NOT intended to be reported by the physician in the facility setting".


----------



## mmunoz21 (Sep 24, 2009)

*99053*

So can the ED doctor bill this 99053 along with the 99283?  How did you know it was a Status B code?


----------



## kak6 (Sep 24, 2009)

Where I work we bill 99053 for the hospitals that require this code (some do not use it, I do not know why) we also bill the IV's only for the nurse because they are usually the ones that do this procedure. However if the Dr by chance did an IV push we would bill his service. You bill the procedure for whoever does the procedure. Not sure if everyone bills the same way but that is how we do it.


----------

